# Risks of low testosterone.



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

dvnj22 said:


> No, I had the gay virus vaccine last year.


Fucking. Nascar.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Risks of untreated low-testosterone - defined to be below "300 ng/dl" (more like below 500, but whatever) and requiring treatment if below 150 ng/dl - include:

Depression
Anxiety
Obesity (inability to lose fat and gain muscle)
Osteoporosis if it goes untreated long enough
Low energy (chronic fatigue, waking up feeling like you didn't sleep, can't walk a mile without taking a break or feeling like you want to die)
Difficulty concentrating
Aching/sore joints for no apparent reason
ED issues
Low motivation and self-control
Poor self-esteem.


You don't need to take synthetic testosterone unless you're Primary - e.g. something is wrong with your testes - because there are other treatments available. You can either take Clomid tablets, or HCG injections, both of which will "naturally" raise your testosterone using your body's hypothalamic-pituitary-gonadal-axis (HPGA). Clomid binds with the sites in your hypothalamus and blocks testosterone from binding to them. This causes your body to produce more FSH and LH to tell your testes to generate more testosterone. 

Synthetic testosterone will make it harder for you and your body to raise your levels back up to normal because it will suppress testicular function, and they will atrophy (shrink and/or become less able to function) temporarily. Synth T also disrupts production of sperm cells once the testes stop producing T.

I have secondary idiopathic hypogonadism. My levels on the first 3 tests were, 235, 140, 305 ng/dl. The shots had them up to 700-1050 ng/dl, and with the clomid, I'm sitting comfortably at 700. 
I never tried the HCG, but I did synthetic T shots for 9 months and I felt almost as bad as when I didn't take the shots. Now that I've gotten on clomid, all of my issues except occasional ED and being overweight (working on that now) have improved or altogether disappeared.

How overweight are you? (US Navy Calculator - Body Fat Calculator will give your a body fat percentage that's quite accurate)
How low were your levels?


THIS IS NOT YOUR FAULT. THERE IS NOTHING YOU CAN DO TO SIGNIFICANTLY RAISE YOUR LEVELS WITHOUT MEDICATION. 
Keeping yourself from masturbating is stupid and useless (raised T levels 70 ng/dl in the study group that did it, which is less than 10% increase compared to ideal levels - in other words, no useful effect). Exercise may help, and losing weight may help, but they both help because they wind up giving you more free/bioavailable testosterone more than total testosterone. I weight 230 at about 24% body fat. The specialist in men's reproductive health (a urologist) told me that your testosterone won't be significantly dropped from obesity until around 300lbs. 

I've been going to the gym the last month or so, and finally went twice last week, shooting for 3 times this week. I expect to be able to lose about 20-30 lbs and get back to ~15% body fat, which is where I was 3 years ago.

This is the first time in 10 years that I feel like I could run a mile and not think I'm going to die.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

dvnj22 said:


> Yes this is something I have considered. I actually don't know if I compelled puberty or not, I have not asked my drs. And for he record I never said I didn't want sex, but that it's better for me and others not to have sex.


Aanyway, if you have not completed puberty, then you may have a small Adams apple, non-broad shoulders, index and ring fingers will be close in lenght, your penis will not grow as much... I had low testosterone during puberty and it never really affected me greatly, except maybe my slightly below average penis (but it mostly affects me mentally, as only one person out of all my partners has complained about that)


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

dvnj22 said:


> I have low testosterone but I don't want to take the medicine, what are the risks if I don't?


Becoming a transcended post-human devoid of primal distractions.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Aanyway, if you have not completed puberty, then you may have a small Adams apple, non-broad shoulders, index and ring fingers will be close in lenght, your penis will not grow as much... I had low testosterone during puberty and it never really affected me greatly, except maybe my slightly below average penis (but it mostly affects me mentally, as only one person out of all my partners has complained about that)


thanks, I've decided to take the gel. If I get any bad side affects I'll look for something else. 

personally my Adams apple isn't visible. I do have broad shoulders, not sure about my fingers, my erect penis is well below average, but the drs say it's within normal range.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

dvnj22 said:


> thanks, I've decided to take the gel. If I get any bad side affects I'll look for something else.
> 
> personally my Adams apple isn't visible. I do have broad shoulders, not sure about my fingers, my erect penis is well below average, but the drs say it's within normal range.


Below average or below *porn* average?


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Gore Motel said:


> Below average or below *porn* average?


He said under 4". That's below national average. I don't supposed you're a tiny japanese man? Their average penis size was like 4.75" or something.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

William I am said:


> He said under 4". That's below national average. I don't supposed you're a tiny japanese man? Their average penis size was like 4.75" or something.


Yah, and I think global average is somewhere around 5.5. Also, to the person who said "porn average" they tend to have actual average sized penises, but are shorter than average men and the women are thinner and shorter than average women, making him seem to have a monster cock.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

dvnj22 said:


> So I have to go through this again ugh.
> 
> I am very religious, I don't believe in having sex before marriage, I've got a small penis, overweight, can't find work, depressive, ocd, and overall neurotic. I think its safe to say I will never have sex and should not have it. So just leave the subject alone.


Some of those problems are common symptoms of low testosterone, such as weight problems and depression (and possibly smaller sized penis), so it might help you a lot more than you think to do something about your low testosterone. Even with these problems it doesn't mean you will never or should never have sex though...This is your personal choice of course, and I should mention that I completely respect and agree with your belief of not having sex before marriage.
Additionally, raising your testosterone will likely increase your confidence levels, as you seem to have low self-esteem. Physically you will change as well, such as finding it easier to develop muscle mass, possibly losing weight, growing chest hair...but unfortunately more chance of going bald too.

Keep your chin up man, at the very least these problems are all manageable.


By the way, what is this gel you speak of? And is it prescription medication?


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Some of those problems are common symptoms of low testosterone, such as weight problems and depression (and possibly smaller sized penis), so it might help you a lot more than you think to do something about your low testosterone. Even with these problems it doesn't mean you will never or should never have sex though...This is your personal choice of course, and I should mention that I completely respect and agree with your belief of not having sex before marriage.
> Additionally, raising your testosterone will likely increase your confidence levels, as you seem to have low self-esteem. Physically you will change as well, such as finding it easier to develop muscle mass, possibly losing weight, growing chest hair...but unfortunately more chance of going bald too.
> 
> Keep your chin up man, at the very least these problems are all manageable.
> ...


I feel those things make me disqualified from marriage. Didn't know about the going bald, but I can always do a Bruce Willis. The gel is called andor gel. It is prescription.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

dvnj22 said:


> I feel those things make me disqualified from marriage. Didn't know about the going bald, but I can always do a Bruce Willis. The gel is called andor gel. It is prescription.


That's your low self-esteem talking. Plenty of women really don't mind if a guy has extra weight for one thing - I know very happy couples where the guy is particularly weighty. I honestly don't know what women think of smaller penises though, but it could just be a low testosterone issue anyway - and as long as it works, right? And even then it is possible, as I've heard of Asexual marriages, and marriages where they can't have sex due to one of them's injury or disability. Marriage isn't all about sex, and for some people it isn't about sex at all. There's also plenty of things you can do about fighting depression, and some of those things are good for increasing testosterone levels as well - plenty of rest, a healthy diet, more exercise (especially strength muscles in this case), and reducing stress are all things that help with both problems.

Yep, for some reason although testosterone gives you chest hair, it can also take away hair at the top of your head...weird I know, but that's the way it works for some reason. Don't worry though, plenty of men with high levels of testosterone don't lose their hair, but it is a higher probability. And Bruce Willis is awesome.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> That's your low self-esteem talking. Plenty of women really don't mind if a guy has extra weight for one thing - I know very happy couples where the guy is particularly weighty. I honestly don't know what women think of smaller penises though, but it could just be a low testosterone issue anyway - and as long as it works, right? And even then it is possible, as I've heard of Asexual marriages, and marriages where they can't have sex due to one of them's injury or disability. Marriage isn't all about sex, and for some people it isn't about sex at all. There's also plenty of things you can do about fighting depression, and some of those things are good for increasing testosterone levels as well - plenty of rest, a healthy diet, more exercise (especially strength muscles in this case), and reducing stress are all things that help with both problems.
> 
> Yep, for some reason although testosterone gives you chest hair, it can also take away hair at the top of your head...weird I know, but that's the way it works for some reason. Don't worry though, plenty of men with high levels of testosterone don't lose their hair, but it is a higher probability. And Bruce Willis is awesome.


chest hair is actually something I have lots of. Lol


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

dvnj22 said:


> chest hair is actually something I have lots of. Lol


Interesting...could be an exception to the rule, but just in case, how do you know that you have low testosterone?


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Interesting...could be an exception to the rule, but just in case, how do you know that you have low testosterone?


Blood test.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

dvnj22 said:


> Blood test.


Ok, but did the doctor mention why you might have lots of chest hair? - might seem odd to ask, but generally it's directly related.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Last blood test I took I had low testosterone. I am starting a weight training program, taking zinc supplements, sleeping more, and I need to stop eating fast food. Also going to try and eat some red meat. Hopefully these things help me out.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Jwing24 said:


> Last blood test I took I had low testosterone. I am starting a weight training program, taking zinc supplements, sleeping more, and I need to stop eating fast food. Also going to try and eat some red meat. Hopefully these things help me out.


Not likely that those things alone will help if it's actually low enough to be a problem. How low was it? The 2 Dr.'s I asked said diet has 0 effect on testosterone levels. Before I knew I had testosterone problems, I ate red meat at least twice a week for 6 months - no improvement.


----------

